# Doctor's Buggy



## hoover (Nov 22, 2015)

I have an old doctor's buggy. it is a Schaller-Goebel make, made in Peoria, Illinois.

Would anyone be able to tell me anything about this company or where I might obtain information.

hoover


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Could you post some pictures? 

Send an email to the Carriage Association of America. They should have history on the company.

Good Luck!


----------

